# Other large expat communities



## monkeyboy72 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi - We are currently living in Cuidad Quesada which we really enjoy but are looking to move on early next year.

We enjoy the feeling of a expat community like quesada and have been researching where to head to next. 

I am looking for a town near to the coast between Costa Blanca and Costa Del Sol.

We do enjoy interacting with the Spanish but for this exercise we are just enquiring about expat communities, thanks


----------



## RoseLowe (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, Torrevieja is only about 6 miles from you if you are looking for somewhere closer and you have the best of both worlds as it has a large expat community as well as Spanish. Loads of things to do and shops galore. A bit further away is Los Alcazares with Murcia airport close by and is on the Mar Menor. Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gran Alacant ... big expat community


----------

